# Car tech ideas



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey... So I have an unexpected $150 giftcard for amazon and I wanna get something for the car, but I'm not sure what.

I already have a dash cam (front and rear), a Head-Up display with ODB Link, a great GPS, and a USB Hub in the back for pax use.

I've been considering maybe a light up Uber sign for the rear side windows (SUV) since I drive at night, they might be better than magnet decals...

In terms of improving profitability, i thought about maybe getting credit card reader so i can take my own credit card tips, but not sure how to make that all work...

What's the coolest new gadget you got? Any suggestions, or ideas for things that made ubering better?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IPM8I8Q/?tag=ubne0c-20

Collapsible bucket, there for when you need a puke bucket, collapsible for when you need the space


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IPM8I8Q/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Collapsible bucket, there for when you need a puke bucket, collapsible for when you need the space


Nice, but should have mentioned I already have a trash/puke bucket too! lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Get a tablet head rest. It makes money!

You can find a decent android for under 150 on amazon im sure.

Credit card readers are free, you should have one regardless of having a gift card or not!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

How are your floor mats? I have three rows of weather tech floor mats and it helps me sleep at night.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Get a tablet head rest. It makes money!
> 
> You can find a decent android for under 150 on amazon im sure.
> 
> Credit card readers are free, you should have one regardless of having a gift card or not!


My Cadillac SRX already has a rear-seat entertainment screen that I have a slideshow DVD playing in... Did you mean makes money by asking for tips, or do you actually swipe credit cards on it with square/paypal?


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> How are your floor mats? I have three rows of weather tech floor mats and it helps me sleep at night.


Those look like a worth while investment, but I probably won't be able to order those on Amazon . I'll add them to my wishlist though. My floor mats are stock and although not too bad now, they would be nicer covered up. Good idea... It says $169 for me to get front and rear ones...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

There are other companies that offer them - you might find some on amazon. My second row covers the "hump" as well.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Well I'll be damned! They do have weather tech custom on Amazon... I ordered the rear-seat only liners for $65.... The front row was $105 and would have gone over my limit for now.... I'll put those on the later todo list... so.. that leaves $85... I just seen a 128GB class 10 micro SD card for $40 which would give me 4x recording time over the current 32GB card. I think I'll do that too... Thanks to another thread on uberpeople, I remember that I dont think my cabin air filter has ever been changed, and so I just found one on amazon too for $20... I think I've spent all but $25 now


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> My Cadillac SRX already has a rear-seat entertainment screen that I have a slideshow DVD playing in... Did you mean makes money by asking for tips, or do you actually swipe credit cards on it with square/paypal?


Make money in tips!


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I wanted to find a way to offer credit card tipping / apple pay / samsung pay... The "Paypal Here" or Square devices look pretty promising. 


steveK2016 said:


> Make money in tips!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I wanted to find a way to offer credit card tipping / apple pay / samsung pay... The "Paypal Here" or Square devices look pretty promising.


https://squareup.com

I use the free version that plugs into the headphone jack. Easy.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> https://squareup.com
> 
> I use the free version that plugs into the headphone jack. Easy.


Thanks! I tried Paypal Here, but even though I have 2 long standing paypal accounts with massive credit lines, it told me I was not eligible for Paypal Here... probably based on my existing account type where I already process credit card transactions online with them through my website for another business. Also it looks like Paypal has a $0.30 per transaction fee + 2.9% whereas stripe has no .30 fee. That would make the $1 tips pretty wasteful...

I signed up for Square and it says I can get that free reader at 3 different stores near me, so I'll go out and pick one up and give it a try.

I need to update my slideshow!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Thanks! I tried Paypal Here, but even though I have 2 long standing paypal accounts with massive credit lines, it told me I was not eligible for Paypal Here... probably based on my existing account type where I already process credit card transactions online with them through my website for another business. Also it looks like Paypal has a $0.30 per transaction fee + 2.9% whereas stripe has no .30 fee. That would make the $1 tips pretty wasteful...
> 
> I signed up for Square and it says I can get that free reader at 3 different stores near me, so I'll go out and pick one up and give it a try.
> 
> I need to update my slideshow!


Square is also just 3% transaction, no fees.

Also, consider adding "Tipper Hall of Fame" to your slide show, I'm telling ya, it works!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like you have most everything which is awesome, a few of my suggestions:

http://amzn.to/2jCNKYc - Anker PowerCore 10000mAh External Batteries ($28.99)

http://amzn.to/2jsVnhd - LEDGlow 4-Piece 7 Color LED Interior Underdash Lighting Kit ($35.00)

http://amzn.to/2jCW3mN - YDGZ Uber Sign (discontinued but may be able to find a comparable model)

http://amzn.to/2iXyFzl - Armor All 12V DC Car Vac ($19.97)

http://amzn.to/2jDVFnM - DBPOWER 600A Peak 18000mAh Portable Car Jump Starter ($69.99)


----------



## Alice Arifova (Dec 9, 2016)

What a nice post


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

RussellP said:


> Hey... So I have an unexpected $150 giftcard for amazon and I wanna get something for the car, but I'm not sure what.
> 
> I already have a dash cam (front and rear), a Head-Up display with ODB Link, a great GPS, and a USB Hub in the back for pax use.
> 
> ...


I have a forward facing dash cam. I have a USB hub that I double sided taped accessible to the pax with all chargers. And I just added a wifi hotspot.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

RussellP said:


> Thanks! I tried Paypal Here, but even though I have 2 long standing paypal accounts with massive credit lines, it told me I was not eligible for Paypal Here...


I was recently turned down for Paypal Here and it is because they consider Taxi/Transportation/Travel/Ridesharing a high risk business for transaction processing. I had a nice discussion to clarify that they understood my use for the service and card reader was going to be for accepting non cash tips while driving for Uber and Lyft. Nothing in my account history or credit worthiness was responsible for the denial.

Until their policy changes, I'd suggest folks wait for an approval before ordering the Paypal Here reader, or they take a look at other options which include the Square reader.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BrunoG said:


> I was recently turned down for Paypal Here and it is because they consider Taxi/Transportation/Travel/Ridesharing a high risk business for transaction processing. I had a nice discussion to clarify that they understood my use for the service and card reader was going to be for accepting non cash tips while driving for Uber and Lyft. Nothing in my account history or credit worthiness was responsible for the denial.
> 
> Until their policy changes, I'd suggest folks wait for an approval before ordering the Paypal Here reader, or they take a look at other options which include the Square reader.


Square for central florida, a lot of the cabbies out in Orlandoish have them for backup.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Have a square, great for tips from cashless or biz riders, & gives a receipt for their expense reports. 

Also look in to venmo. It's free, and is popular with the college student riders.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

guitarofozz said:


> And I just added a wifi hotspot.


Why? 99% of pax just ordered an Uber using their phone and its data... let them use their own data.


----------

